
Ask HN: How should one find their inner strengths or innate skills? - sidcool
I am not referring to passion here.  I love singing but I sound like a drunk koala.<p>Last week I was hearing a podcast by Naval Ravikant on &#x27;How to get rich&#x27;.  I highly recommend it.  One of the subjects he touched upon was understanding what one&#x27;s natural talents are.  And then leveraging them to get better.  This helps in improving faster while liking it.<p>My question is, how can I know my innate skills&#x2F;strengths?  I cannot draw the line between impostor&#x27;s syndrome and hubris.  Any techniques for this?
======
stewfortier
This is something I think about a lot, in particular because I have a wide
range of interests.

I often second-guess myself and am never sure if what I'm doing is my "real"
passion given that I'm intrinsically interested in plenty of other things.

I've read a mountain of books and research on this topic, many of which
challenge the "10,000 hour rule" and provide evidence that a) we do have
natural inclinations for certain types of activities and b) we can get great
at them _extremely quickly_.

I'm working on an essay that distills everything I've learned and have been
emailing it out piece-by-piece.

Happy to send it to you if you'd like: [https://stewfortier.com/start-
here](https://stewfortier.com/start-here) (email form at bottom)

^You can also check out the "Genius can't be taught" post for a specific
answer to your question

------
methusala8
Note down skills that seem easy to you but others find difficult to master.
Also, Are there skills aboitb which people compliment you?

This could be teaching or public speaking.

------
sidcool
Awaiting more responses here :)

